# Question about treble clef on Piano



## tdc

Hi there, Im a guitarist trying to teach myself piano, one thing Ive come across is the c notes on the piano treble clef seem to be written an octave higher in pitch, than the c notes on a guitar treble clef for example the c as in f-a-C-e in the spaces of the staff on guitar seems to have the same pitch as the C note directly below the (treble clef) staff on piano, am I right on this?

(I dont mean just 'c' notes I mean all notes, Im just using 'c' as an example.)


----------



## tdc

Well, I've talked to another piano player and it turns out I was correct. 

For anyone interested all notes on a piano treble clef are transcribed a P8 higher than notes on a guitar treble clef.


----------



## Rasa

To be precise, it's the guitar that is a transposing instrument. It sounds an octave lower then written.


----------



## tdc

Rasa said:


> To be precise, it's the guitar that is a transposing instrument. It sounds an octave lower then written.


:lol:

You are correct of course, guitar being the instrument I learned from it just seems like the normal standard. Luckily Im not trying to learn alto sax or anything, altering things by a p8Im finding is really not too difficult.


----------

